# Conversion: Injectable Ecdysterone



## powders101 (Oct 1, 2011)

By: RussianStar


WHAT YOU NEED TO START.

    .4Grams Ecdysterone powder 95 percent or above is best.
    .8mL BA (Gives 2% overall volume)
    7.2mL BB
    30mL Sterile Oil (I used grape seed oil I sterilized myself).
    2 Sterile jars with lids or large Beakers
    Coffee Filter
    Funnel
    1 sterile 40 to 50mL vial
    2x3mL syringes
    2x18g needles
    1x21g needle
    Sterile blunt instrument to bust pellets up with
    .22 or .45um Whatman filter (I used a .45)


STEP BY STEP GUIDE.

    Place your powder in the glass beaker, you want 4g of the stuff i found that the best amount to work with.

    Once all of your powder is in there, take your sterile blunt object, and break down the powder as fine as possible You should be able to get it down to a really fine powder. Remember that the finer it is, the faster the process is to complete. I used a pestle to complete this process.
    Now, get your BB(benzyl benzoate), BA(benzyl alcohol), one syringe, an 18g needle, and sterile oil ready to use.
    Measure .8mL BA, 7.2mL BB and squirt it into the powder. Then, measure out 28mL of oil and place that in the jar as well. Take the other 2mL of sterile oil and place that in your syringe. This is for purging the Whatman filter later on so that no precious ecdy is lost.
    Seal the lid of the jar. If you wish to accelerate the breaking down of the powder into suspending into the oil/BA/BB mixture, place it in a bowl of hot water . It's advisable to change and swirl every 20 to 30 minutes if you're wanting to do this quickly. I used boiling water to heat it up that extra little bit.
    Once it is FULLY dissolved, you're want to grab the other jar, the funnel, and the coffee filter.

    Take the jar with the lid on it, and puncture the lid with a knife or screwdriver. You want to make a hole that will firmly hold the funnel.

    Once the funnel is secure, you can put the coffee filter in it. From there, poor the ecdy mixture in after swirling, leaving the jar or vial upside down in the funnel if possible so that every last drop is allowed to be filtered.

    Once everything has drained, and the filter is wet with no visible oil still draining, put on a pair of gloves (or clean your hands really good) and squeeze out the filter into the funnel, taking care to not turn the filter upside down. We want to keep the crap out of the mixture, as this will save you Whatman's. If you like wasting money, don't prefilter.

    All of the above steps work best if the oil is hot when starting the prefilter process.
    Now, you're going to need your other syringe, 18g needle, 21g needle, sterile vial, and Whatman. It's also helpful to place the filtered mixture in that jar with the hole in its lid in a bowl of boiling water to heat the oil, as the thinner the oil the easier it is to filter
    Place an 18g needle on the end of the Whatman filter, and insert into the sterile vial. Then vent the vial with the 21g needle so that air can escape easily. This will make filtering much easier.
    Place an 18g needle on the end of the Whatman filter, and insert into the sterile vial. Then vent the vial with the 21g needle so that air can escape easily. This will make filtering much easier.
    Cap the needle and then place the syringe on the end of the Whatman.

    Now comes the hardest - the filtering! If you push too hard, you'll blow the Whatman, and not hard enough nothing will go through. Keep a tight grasp on the bottom of the Whatman and the "T" grips on the syringe as it's happened to me many times where the amount of pressure being placed on the syringe plunger exceeds the force I'm holding the T grip with, and the end of the syringe will pop out of the Whatman.
    After you're done filtering, you have a dilemma to face - to bake or not to bake? Baking will provide that extra bit of sterility, as anything over 200F will kill off any bacteria, but also poses the possible issue of oxidizing the ecdysterone which can decrease potency. With BA in the mix you should be fine, however, go with what makes you more comfortable. I choose to always bake just to make sure.
    Your finished product should come out either as a light gold colour or almost pure white depending on the kind of ecdysterone used.


This conversion makes 40mL of ECDY at 100mg/mL. I know you're thinking that there was only 38mL of liquid involved, however don't forget about the actual ECDY powder, which should come out roughly at 2mL of total volume.

HOW TO USE.

22" needles i prefer, but use whatever you like, injections of between 200mg and 400mg a day are best.
Dont inject into fat, it needs to be intramuscular for full potency, the muscle you inject is the one that responds.
Keep injections slow, it will hurt, and make sure the needle is deep into the muscle to avoid leaking.
Run for 4 weeks max then take time off as it sees to loose potency after this period.

The secret about ecdy is not wether or not it worked... but how to use it, Oral lacks potency, Transdermal... a really good carrier is needed, but injections are the best and most potent option.


Please follow these guidelines with accuracy and caution to avoid any unsterile particles.


----------

